# Saddle flask



## clares1994 (14 January 2015)

Hi. Saddle flask broke this morning. Experiencing a leak from the bottom! Can anybody tell me where to get this repaired? Or where to buy a new one (cheaply!)? or second hand? Thankssss.


----------



## Happy Hunter (14 January 2015)

glass or metal  - Personally i dont trust myself with glass!

I was handed down a leather holder - but had to find the flask to match,,, a lovely company made me a fine one, I'll try and dig out the details for you.

https://johnshooter.com/subcategory/Equestrian/Saddle Flasks - Give them a ring and see if they have one to fit


----------



## JenHunt (14 January 2015)

yup, another vote for John Shooter (they have an ebay shop as well). I bought OH one for Christmas one year, and it's lovely.


----------

